# My litter of 11



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

These are my 11 babies. the mum is coping very well and the babies are doing better than my other litter of 8 i had recently. here are some pics. includeing some of mum feeding the babies  the babies are 7 days old.

IMG00650-20110317-1413 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00649-20110317-1413 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

babies e 7 days by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

babies 7 days by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, what delightful looking little mice.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks AnnB im soo pleased with them. i was worried she wouldnt cope but shes doing so well. shes coping better than my other doe who had a litter of 8. will be nice to see what colours iv got when all the coat comes through.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats, looks like some nice marking comming through.

I like to have multiple females tougher so they can help out feeding and caring.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

she got quite agressive in her later stages of pregnancy which is y i left her on her own. she is doing great the and the babies are little porkers. they are 11 days old now.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely chubby babies, congratulations.x


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

